# Anise essential oil burned the heck out of my skin



## luebella (Dec 27, 2015)

I am dealing with bad anxiety. I read anise is A good oil for this. I put 7 drops in my bath water. I started to burn quickly. Ran downstairs to shower and rinse it off. Now I am covered in a red burning rash. Any experiences with something like this or advice? It doesn't look bad enough to warrant a Dr visit but it is irritated!

Rash is already going down. That really sucked lol


----------



## Arimara (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm glad it was not as serious as it could have been. The spice EOs (anise, clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, etc) are among the most potent I have ever known. They aren't the safest for the skin, especially sensitive skin. Unless you want a strong topical anesthetic effect, you're better off leaving such EOs for use with massage oils. NEVER use these EOs in food, the spices themselves are miles safer.

I encourage you to do further research and invest a in a few books about using EOs and aromatherapy so you don't go through this again. A EO diffuser would be ideal for you and probably your safest bet.


----------



## luebella (Dec 27, 2015)

I actually do have a ton of books! I thought I'd be safe. The oil was already diluted in a carrier really well.  I guess  I just have really sensitive skin!  Should have been more careful.  I learned my lesson lol!  No more hot oils any where near my skin!  Thanks for the reply

I am so in love with the spicy oils but man.. They really do burn lol.  Had a drop of cinnamon get on me by accident once. Ouch!


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 27, 2015)

That oil belongs in a diffuser not in anything that goes on your skin.
But then again you already learned that the hard way.

There are several EO's that help with depression. I have a couple of rooms that light up brighter than a sumer day that I spend a lot of time in this time of year too.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 27, 2015)

Maybe you are very allergic to anise. I make anise soap all the time and no one has ever had a problem. I have spilled it straight on my hands with no problems, and I have severe allergies.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 27, 2015)

luebella said:


> I actually do have a ton of books! I thought I'd be safe. The oil was already diluted in a carrier really well.  I guess  I just have really sensitive skin!  Should have been more careful.  I learned my lesson lol!  No more hot oils any where near my skin!  Thanks for the reply



Sorry about that. My sister made a potent mouth rinse with clove EO. I loved it though it burned worse than listerine. It helped those canker sores. :mrgreen:


----------



## luebella (Dec 27, 2015)

That's really interesting! Everything I read said I could use up to 5 drops in bath water.  Def not lol!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 27, 2015)

5 drops and that kind of reaction and so instantaneous makes me think it was an allergy and not just traditional sensitivity.


----------



## luebella (Dec 28, 2015)

Might be! I've had anise alot in foods with no reaction. Maybe just super concentrated amounts does it to me


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 28, 2015)

7 drops in a tub of water is not really super concentrated especially if it was already in a carrier oil


----------



## Susie (Dec 28, 2015)

Considering your reaction to zap testing soap, I don't think I would be putting ANY EOs or FOs in bathwater.  I am really thinking that you have some (probably several) allergies.  You would benefit from a trip to an allergy specialist for testing.  Be sure to tell them about using EOs and FOs in soap and other products.  You might even want to bring a list of what you want to use.


----------



## luebella (Dec 28, 2015)

Good idea! I use essential oils in the tub weekly though. A vast variety. This was the first hot one though. Great idea to be tested though. Always good to know and be safe


----------



## Misschief (Dec 28, 2015)

Is it not true that there are types of allergic reactions? My sister has quite a few food allergies (borderline celiac) while my grandson has topical allergies. According to his doctor, those can be a little more difficult to determine unless, as in luebella's case, you get an almost immediate reaction to something on your skin.


----------

